# Locale (di Ritrovo)



## sam1978

Ho trovato sul dizionario il termine haunts,... ma non so fino a che punto fidarmi... vorrei intendere il termine nel senso più generico: sto cercando un termine che racchiude l'insieme dei luoghi di ritrovo, come pubs, bar, etc.


----------



## Siberia

Haunts va bene, significa i posti dove si va di solito - my favourite haunts  which is my local pub.  Dipende come lo vuoi usare.


----------



## sam1978

Intendevo nel senso generico... Ok thanks a lot....


----------



## Siberia

There isn't really one specific word but different ones, like you mentioned: pub, club etc . In slang you could say "hangout"


----------



## sam1978

Grazie.. se ne conosci altre per me sono utili... thank you a lot...


----------



## Salegrosso

Sam, I've discovered just a week ago that in UK the _pub _is what we call _disco-pub_ in Italy: a place with very loud music where no one dances.
The _club_ is the _discoteca. _
The _traditional pub_ is what we call _pub_ in Italy, where you can sit with your beer, and the volume of the music permits to have a chat with your friends.

Could the native speakers confirm it?


----------



## TimLA

Salegrosso said:


> Sam, I've discovered just a week ago that in UK the _pub _is what we call _disco-pub_ in Italy: a place with very loud music where no one dances.
> The _club_ is the _discoteca. _
> The _traditional pub_ is what we call _pub_ in Italy, where you can sit with your beer, and the volume of the music permits to have a chat with your friends.
> 
> Could the native speakers confirm it?


 
A "pub" is a "public house" in England and in AE we say "bar" (most often) but it could also be a restaurant/bar (if they serve food).
They may or may not have loud music.
There may or may not be dancing at a pub.

A "club" in AE is most often a loud place with a very large bar, and occasionally, food.
There is dancing at a "club".
Probably lots of drugs too...

A "discotheque" or "disco" is a place like a club...but I don't think we use that word too much now.

Let's wait for our BE friends to chime in.


----------



## Salegrosso

Thank you, Tim. 
Indeed, I was suspecting the matter be complex.


----------



## sam1978

Oh, right! Thanks all of you!


----------



## BluePoint

What about "joint"? I've read it recently in an article and thought that it could be another word for "locale", "ritrovo".

Could any native speaker confirm this?

BP


----------



## Signora Spider

TimLA is correct in his explanations. "Joint" is another slang word for a place were people meet, similar to "haunt. "Joint" is also a cannabis cigarette.


----------



## ElaineG

> What about "joint"? I've read it recently in an article and thought that it could be another word for "locale", "ritrovo".


 
Hi BP,

I'd be careful with _joint_. If you are 1) very very hip; 2) my dad's age (everything old is new again) or 3) African-American, you can use it to mean bar, club, place, locale.

For the rest of us, it means uno spinello.


----------



## Einstein

There just doesn't seem to be an official word to use for "locale". I'm doing a translation for a local authority which tells about the renovation of a building that contains pubs and clubs etc. and now there is a new... "locale". Obviously in an official document I can't say "haunt", "joint" or "hangout"! On the other hand "public place" could mean a railway station, so that's too general!
Does anybody have an idea for a generic word meaning pub, club, bar, restaurant? I'm not very optimistic...


----------



## morgana

Einstein said:


> Does anybody have an idea for a generic word meaning pub, club, bar, restaurant? I'm not very optimistic...



I know in England they say "venue". ..but maybe it's just for music places..


----------



## Beccaccia

Einstein said:


> There just doesn't seem to be an official word to use for "locale". I'm doing a translation for a local authority which tells about the renovation of a building that contains pubs and clubs etc. and now there is a new... "locale". Obviously in an official document I can't say "haunt", "joint" or "hangout"! On the other hand "public place" could mean a railway station, so that's too general!
> Does anybody have an idea for a generic word meaning pub, club, bar, restaurant? I'm not very optimistic...


 
In England I have heard the term "watering hole" as a favorit haunt of pub crawlers . . . these are people who go to a variety of pubs in one night, that usually end up 'ubricao. inebriata
Pub Crawlers. . .people who end up on their hands and knees after drinking too much 

M


----------



## Einstein

Thanks for your suggestions! But...
The use of "venue" is always connected with an event: the venue of a concert/exhibition/conference.
"Watering hole"? Not in an official document!


----------



## morgana

Einstein said:


> The use of "venue" is always connected with an event: the venue of a concert/exhibition/conference.



All right, I get it now. 
I'm afraid that the only thing you can do then is write "meeting place"...


----------



## Einstein

Meeting place... Yes, I'd thought of that too, but also the town square is a meeting place! Still, maybe I'll use it. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Siberia

Entertainment area - being rather vague?


----------



## sam1978

Hello everybody! I take up this old thread again; I'd like to present Siberia's suggestion again... Do you think "Entertainment area" can be used as a synonym of "Haunts"?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## TimLA

Hey Sam!
An "entertainment area" can be a "haunt", but not all "haunts" are "entertainment areas".

A "haunt" is a place where a person would spend a lot of time - a bar, a library, a restaurant, a river bank fishing...etc.

It comes for the idea of a ghost "haunting" a house - always being inside the house and never leaving.


----------



## sam1978

Oh, thank you very much, TimLa!


----------



## eli 56

Hi everyone! very interesting thread this... I always have a problem translating *Locale* in this sense, but I think the best I've come up with yet is *Entertainment spot *It gives more the idea of an indoor place whereas *Entertainment area* could be outdoor..
Other examples are: Locale notturno *Night spot*
I welcome any comments on this
Eli


----------



## Einstein

Entertainment spot? Hmmm... I'll bear that one in mind for the next time.


----------



## eli 56

Hi again... just spoken to my *very English *sister in England and she's convinced the best expression to give the right idea of places such as bars or other places to frequent in a city would be *local haunts* ... _insomma _a place where also the locals would frequent


----------



## Einstein

Yes, I'd put *local haunts* in a tourist information brochure, that sounds fine. But on a more official level you can't talk, for example, about a contract for the "building of a new local haunt".
I think the real problem is that Italian contains a lot of generic words with no equivalent in English. You can't translate "mettilo sul mobile" into English, because you need to know exactly what furniture it is! Other difficult words in official language are "realtà" and "territorio"...


----------



## L'equilibrista

Hello, can you suggest me anything for "bar di ritrovo del paese"?

"Haunt bar of the town"?? mmh I think not.
Or pheraps "meeting bar of the town" ?


----------



## TimLA

L'equilibrista said:


> Hello, can you suggest me anything for "bar di ritrovo del paese"?
> 
> "Haunt bar of the town"?? mmh I think not.
> Or perhaps "meeting bar of the town" ?


 
Hello,
It would depend on the entire sentence, but perhaps:
...local haunts...
...local bar where everyone goes...
...bar where everyone hangs out...
...local hang out...
...community bar...

Do you have a sentence?


----------



## L'equilibrista

Sure, this is the sentence:

"Ai piani inferiori i due appartamenti in via della Vittoria si affacciano sulla piazza principale con adiacente il bar ritrovo del paese."


The context is the description of a "holiday house" which is in the centre of the town.


----------



## TimLA

Ok,

...with a nearby bar that serves as a community meeting place. (formal)
...with a nearby bar that is the local hang-out. (colloquial)


----------



## L'equilibrista

THank you.


----------



## Hermocrates

sam1978 said:


> Hello everybody! I take up this old thread again; I'd like to present Siberia's suggestion again... Do you think "Entertainment area" can be used as a synonym of "Haunts"?
> 
> Thank you in advance.



Personally I woudn't use this expression... "Entertainment area" doesn't sound familiar or something I would normally say referring to this context, to my hear it sounds like business/marketing talk or something. 

Rye


----------



## underhouse

Einstein said:


> There just doesn't seem to be an official word to use for "locale". I'm doing a translation for a local authority which tells about the renovation of a building that contains pubs and clubs etc. and now there is a new... "locale". Obviously in an official document I can't say "haunt", "joint" or "hangout"! On the other hand "public place" could mean a railway station, so that's too general!
> Does anybody have an idea for a generic word meaning pub, club, bar, restaurant? I'm not very optimistic...


 
Hi Einstein,

maybe, within your context, "premises" might do the trick...


----------



## Einstein

underhouse said:


> Hi Einstein,
> 
> maybe, within your context, "premises" might do the trick...


Hmmm... maybe, but I think it would have to be clear from the context, because "premises" can also be the offices of a company or a town council. Anyway, I'll add it to my list for the next time!


----------



## underhouse

Einstein said:


> Hmmm... maybe, but I think it would have to be clear from the context, because "premises" can also be the offices of a company or a town council. Anyway, I'll add it to my list for the next time!


 
A way to get around this problem could be to add another word before "premises", for example: "shops premises", "food premises", ecc.

Always for the next time...


----------



## hinanoe

Hello.

How would you translate the word locale if you want to use only one word to refer to pubs, clubs and restaurants?

Here is the contest:

(Le due ragazze) escono spesso la sera e vanno in uno dei tanti locali della città. 

My attempt:

They often go out at night in one of the many clubs in town.

But I don't like "clubs" cause it makes me think only to a certain kind of places, and I imagine they gan go one day at the restaurant, another day in a pub, another again in club or a disco.

Could you please help me?
Thanks,
h.


----------



## TimLA

They often go out at night to one of the many places in town.

"Places" is reasonable if by context you can determine it means pubs/bars/clubs/eateries.


----------



## Alex Moody

As someone has suggested already in the older posts, you could replace _clubs _with _night spots_


----------



## Einstein

Alex Moody said:


> As someone has suggested already in the older posts, you could replace _clubs _with _night spots_


Yes, but it wouldn't include restaurants. The whole problem isn't in finding single synonyms (clubs can also be called _clubs_) but in finding a generic word that covers all these possibilities, like _locale_ in Italian.


----------



## hinanoe

Thank you all.
I was thinking about using _place_, maybe it can go.

But could you please explain me, in English, what's the proper meaning of _night spot_? 

Thank you!!


----------



## Einstein

_Spot_ is a very generic word meaning _place_, but together with _night_ it means _locale_ _notturno._
The words _spot_ and _place_ alone don't mean much (_luogo_); they're comprehensible only in a context, as in TimLA's sentence:

_They often go out at night to one of the many places in town._

Here I'd prefer _night spot_ (but not _night place_).


----------



## hinanoe

Thank you very much, now I think I can face it!

h.


----------



## rafanadal

Just bumped into this five-year-old thread and was wondering, out of curiosity, how did you manage to solve the problem Einstein?
Entertainment venue? Maybe?
Because I tried to figure it out myself, and I really had a hard time working out a satisfactory solution, I mean, official document-wise... other than "Entertainment venue" in fact


----------



## Einstein

Hi rafanadal, I didn't see your contribution 3 years ago! Eight years ago, maybe in another thread, someone suggested "establishment". I suppose it's possible for an official document.
I'm now looking for a generic word for a place where you can spend your luncheon vouchers: restaurant, canteen, tavola calda, etc. The best I can find is "eating place", but I'd prefer a single word!


----------



## rafanadal

Hi Einstein. 
You mean you're looking for the word in English?
Or Italian?


----------



## Einstein

In English! Something better than "eating place".


----------



## rafanadal

Hmm, much harder for me in English...
how about Cafeteria?


----------



## Bongone

How about _eatery_?


----------



## Tellure

Einstein said:


> In English! Something better than "eating place".


"Eating house"? 
Eating house definition and meaning | Collins English Dictionary

"Eatery" è una parola sola, ma informale:
eatery

Edit: Più veloce Bongone... Sorry.


----------



## Bongone

Tellure said:


> "Eating house"?
> Eating house definition and meaning | Collins English Dictionary
> 
> "Eatery" è una parola sola, ma informale:
> eatery
> 
> Edit: Più veloce Bongone... Sorry.



Yes, traditionally an _eatery_ was a place for informal dining. A quick google check, however, reveals multiple references to “fine-dining eateries”.


----------



## Einstein

I'm not really happy with "eatery". "Eating house" is two words, but I might use it after all; it's better than "eating place". Thanks Tellure!


----------



## Tellure

Einstein said:


> I'm not really happy with "eatery". "Eating house" is two words, but I might use it after all; it's better than "eating place". Thanks Tellure!


Non c'è di che!


----------

